# Uh-oh, she might be a boy!



## P0PSICLE (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got a new hedgehog 2 weeks ago and I was told by the breeder that she was a girl. But after I noticed that she had what looked like a belly button on her tummy about an inch from her tail, I became suspicious that my baby girl was really male. I looked up what the difference between a male and female hedgehog looks like, but its kind of hard to tell. 
Recently, however, I saw my hedgie peeing and something came out of this little thing that looked like a belly button. Is what I saw come out really her private parts? If so, does this mean she is really a male?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I am almost 100% sure your hedgie is a boy. Can you provide a picture? usually females will have a little bump really close to their tail. Less than a centimeter, but boys have what has been described to me when looking for sexes is a 'belly button.' depending on how old the hedgie is it depends how far away the sheath is (belly button) from the tail. But what your describing to me definitely makes it seem like you have a boy.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Keeping in mind that Pooka's hedgie NAPOLEON just had babies...personally, I'd take her advice with a grain of salt. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Boys
 

Girl


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I couldn't find any pictures of the difference online


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have much to add, I just had to say that I LOVE the expression on that second baby boy's face! :lol: Best hedgie glare I've ever seen!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, none of them were to thrilled to be getting a picture of their privates taken. :lol:


----------



## P0PSICLE (Jan 21, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Boys
> 
> 
> Girl


Ohhhh dear. My Rosie is deffinitely a boy. :shock:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Does that make Rosie a Ross now?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember these wonderful pictures from Nancy too!!! The first one is like "Whoa, who turned the lights on!" They are just adorable pictures. Who are they Nancy?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The albino boy is Abby's baby Quilliam. 

The dark boy is Kesia's boy Snickers who went to Jess who used to be on CnQ. I know you would remember her if I could think of her screen name. :lol: She also had a hedgehog named Popples. 

The girl is Kesia's baby Kaida who we kept and who had many beautiful babies for us.


----------

